# Jebo 11W UV Sterilizer: Flow Rate?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I just bought a Jebo 11W UV sterilizer off eBay last week and have had it on my 29 gallon tank for about a week and it has only slightly cleared my green water problem. Initially I thought the powerhead it came with, a 275gph model, was too powerful, so I hooked it up to my 2213 filter exhaust (below 100gph) and it has been that way for 2 days now, with no further clearing of the water. ](*,) 

What is the appropriate flow rate for this type sterilizer to kill green water? Could something else be wrong with it? The bulb is working, but would replacing it help? How long does clearing GW usually take?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't think two days is enough depending on how bad the GW was, but if the bulb is more than 8 or 9 months old it might need replacing. I would wait a week and if you don't see any noticeable change than try replacing the bulb. 

BTW - I have a 9watt coralife UV on my 72g 24/7.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

you might also want to check your filter media, you need something that is kinda fine to remove the dead algae. just because its dead doesn't mean its out of the water. If you have fine mechanical filter media make sure its not clogged and more time is all you should need.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I cut the flow rate on the Eheim using the valves about in half, so it must be around 50 to 70 gph now. This seems to have done the trick, coupled with two 40-50% water changes. The tank has cleared up dramatically in the past few days. Almost there!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

This post isnt about your flow rate. I was just adding my opinion. IMO the water changes are more important than the UV filter flow. You should also back up those 2 water changes with one more 50% water change. I have found to stop Green water the best thing is 3 consecutive water changes at 50% and 3 days of darkness.

I believe the UV filter is a deterrent to Algea and not a cure. I believe a diatom filter would have been a better cure. Dont worry your on the right track. Primordial Ooze Bless LOL now see that just doesnt sound right. I added that for Jimbo.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

_This post isnt about your flow rate. I was just adding my opinion. IMO the water changes are more important than the UV filter flow. You should also back up those 2 water changes with one more 50% water change. I have found to stop Green water the best thing is 3 consecutive water changes at 50% and 3 days of darkness._
Snowhillbilly,
Water changes don't do much for GW, within a few days the water will be as green as ever, while blackouts will cause problems for many plants. A UV will completely solve GW problems without any harm to plants. A diatom filter would work as well, so it's personal perference which one is preferred, but a UV once hooked up is a passive system that requires almost no attention.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

What he said. I was only telling you what has worked for me. Thought thats what the forum was for. Once again an OPINION is attacked.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> so it's personal perference


 Charlie, if you 'feel' you were attacked; then that is how you feel.

I sounds to me from reading just that one post, that houseofcards just disagreed with you.

Please continue to post. I like your points of view, even if I do not always understand the details of the posts.

Do not get discouraged, just because you feel that someone does not necessarily agree with what you said.

To me, that is what makes APC so interesting.

Charley, please continue to share, even if others have different ways of tackling the same issue.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

No attack here, Snowhillbilly. As Jimbo said I was only stating "my" opinion. As discussed before, you don't get the tone of a message sometimes in a chat room, I guess if I used an "IMO" or a smiley face you would have sensed a different tone.


----------

